
[video] Marketers embrace user-generated content revolution - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/1606-2-6179822.html?tag=ne.fd.mnbc
======
kyro
Personally, part of the enjoyment I get out of browsing user submitted content
is the lack of advertisements and marketing. As marketers begin to embrace and
slowly creep their ads into the majority of such content, I wonder how
communities will react.

I know I'd be turned away.

